# Canadian work permit expired, can my Canadian employer continue to pay me in Canada?



## Carolyn1988 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi there,

I've been looking through here and cant find an answer to my question, so i wonder if anyone can help me....

Im in Canada on a working holiday work permit and have a permanent job. My spouse is sponsoring me for permanent residency but unfortunately it will not come through before my work permit expires. My Canadian employer has agreed for me to go back to England and continue to do the same job from our London branch until my permanent residency comes through.

So my question is that: After my work permit expires and i leave the country, can my boss still legally pay me in Canada to my Canadian bank account?

I know their may be tax issues and immigrations issues with this...... 

I appreciate any help with this one!

Thanks,

Carolyn


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Carolyn1988 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've been looking through here and cant find an answer to my question, so i wonder if anyone can help me....
> 
> ...


There's no reason I'm aware of as to why you cannot continue to be paid. BTW, I believe if you have a spousal sponsorship is in process you do not require to leave Canada at the end of your TWP. You should check with the Immigration Department on this.


----------

